# Schools for English speakers



## camper8 (Feb 1, 2009)

My husband and I really want to move to Rhodes and have employment there but neither of us speaks Greek. Does anyone know of any schools our children could go to that teach in English? We are confident that they could learn Greek quickly but I'm not sure about my ability to help the with homework etc if I don't speak the language. The kids are 6 and 5 so need primary school. We really want to come back to such a fantastic island.


----------

